# Metal fish tank stands?



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place that would make to order, metal fish tank stands? Like the clearseal two tier black metal stands, but larger?

Am looking for one for a 5 foot tank

It's for my turtle room, so just has to be functional, not pretty (hence not wanting a cabinet)


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a one from google.
*Prototype fabrications*
Unit 6a, Althorpe Street,
Althorpe Industrial Estate,
LEAMINGTON SPA,
CV31 2AU

Tel : 01926 882588


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Jo - look in your yellow pages and just find welding and fabrication companies nearby. they will probably be less expensive than custom tank builds and they will be able to work completely to your specifications xx


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok cool! Thanks both! :2thumb:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Just go into cheap-mode and press the "Easy-button"......hit up your local hardware store/ lumber yard, buy a few cinder blocks, a piece of plywood equal to the surface area of the stacked cinder blocks, and about 2" wider and longer than the dimensions of the tank, and put a piece of cardboard or styrofoam between the wood and tank bottom. PRESTO!!

I could have spent over $300 on a stand for my 120 gallon, but instead I made my own for $30. Throw a table cloth over-top if u don't like the way it looks.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Victor Creed said:


> Just go into cheap-mode and press the "Easy-button"......hit up your local hardware store/ lumber yard, buy a few cinder blocks, a piece of plywood equal to the surface area of the stacked cinder blocks, and about 2" wider and longer than the dimensions of the tank, and put a piece of cardboard or styrofoam between the wood and tank bottom. PRESTO!!
> 
> I could have spent over $300 on a stand for my 120 gallon, but instead I made my own for $30. Throw a table cloth over-top if u don't like the way it looks.



Err, can you do a two tier stand with "cinder blocks"?:whistling2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> Err, can you do a two tier stand with "cinder blocks"?:whistling2:


I had a 3 tier stand from wood


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> Err, can you do a two tier stand with "cinder blocks"?:whistling2:



What CAN'T you build out of cinder blocks? It just takes a little planning and creativity. Draw up a blue-print.....mess around with a little. Didn't you ever have LEGOS when you where a kid?


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Victor Creed said:


> What CAN'T you build out of cinder blocks? It just takes a little planning and creativity. Draw up a blue-print.....mess around with a little. Didn't you ever have LEGOS when you where a kid?



No, had Meccano and by having that would prefer a metal tank stand made properly.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> No, had Meccano and by having that would prefer a metal tank stand made properly.:lol2::lol2:



Okay, fine by me.....it doesn't bother me that you'd rather have a metal stand instead of the extra $270+ I saved still in my pocket, instead of in someone's cash register.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

The thing is Jo asked for a metal stand, now if she wanted blocks then the thread would be a whole different story.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

So do you know and metal fabricators near Daventry?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> The thing is Jo asked for a metal stand, now if she wanted blocks then the thread would be a whole different story.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> So do you know and metal fabricators near Daventry?


No. I was merely trying to save the OP large amounts of money by starting a "Do-it-yourself" project.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Victor Creed said:


> No. I was merely trying to save the OP large amounts of money by starting a "Do-it-yourself" project.



It won't be that expensive.

But the real thing it I can't see Jo having building blocks in her house, she has more class than that.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> It won't be that expensive.
> 
> But the real thing it I can't see Jo having building blocks in her house, she has more class than that.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


So you trying to say I ain't got no class?


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you read my post, Jo has more class.

I think everyone has class, some more than others.:whistling2:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> Did you read my post, Jo has more class.
> 
> I think everyone has class, some more than others.:whistling2:


Having more class = saving money that doesn't need to be spent so you can use it on more IMPORTANT things like healthier pet food, better filters, bigger tanks, quality products, etc.

I can already tell by your superficial mentality that I wouldn't get along with you. But by all means, go "look pretty" for someone who cares, cuz I sure don't.


Sorry for trying to help. And don't go around judging peoples' class by how smart they are with money. You don't know me and you don't know most of these people except from internet posts, so stick your prejudiced attitude where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Victor Creed said:


> Having more class = saving money that doesn't need to be spent so you can use it on more IMPORTANT things like healthier pet food, better filters, bigger tanks, quality products, etc.
> 
> I can already tell by your superficial mentality that I wouldn't get along with you. But by all means, go "look pretty" for someone who cares, cuz I sure don't.
> 
> ...



Are you taking some kind of medication?
Are the little voices making you read something that isn't there?

I have mentioned nothing about YOUR class.

Perhaps people make a choice on what they want and can afford to do as they wish.
Clearly you make your choice.

Now I'm making mine and going to bed.
Nighty night. xxx


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Whoa boys :gasp:

Victor, I am not adverse to doing things on the cheap, with the large collection I have, it's almost a must and I have several home made stands (wooden).. Here's one of them. 










However, I pefer metal stands... It's to go in my turtle room, so 'looks' is not too much of an issue. Also, having just moved house, I have a 101 other jobs that need doing, and having someone else make a stand would save me one of those jobs :lol2:










Depends how much I can get one made for... if it's too pricey then yes, will make my own. Thanks everyone for your suggestions :2thumb:

Stary Eyed - thanks for the comment re class - I never knew you cared! :blush::lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Stary eyed said:


> No, had Meccano and by having that would prefer a metal tank stand made properly.:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: 



Turtle Jo said:


> Whoa boys :gasp:
> 
> Victor, I am not adverse to doing things on the cheap, with the large collection I have, it's almost a must and I have several home made stands (wooden).. Here's one of them.
> 
> ...


:gasp: Jo! 
That is supremely awesome. Hope the move's been going okay : victory:

On a side note....does using cinder blocks and a bit of wood actually work as well and as safely as using a stand/cabinet to spread the load properly on the floor? And surely it adds a lot of weight? When I was reading about floors and such before doing my pond, I came across info about using plywood or similar to 'spread' the weight actually not being effective from a structural engineering point of view.

But I don't know, I was satisfied to have a joiner tell me my floor was good for it


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Dawn... house move was a nightmare... took us a full two weeks to move all the tanks and animals... was glad to get back to work for a rest! :lol2:

Turtle room not finished yet... still got some (way overdue) tank upgrades to do and may have to move some bits and bobs around... but it's getting there (still got some electrics to sort out too)

Suffice to say, my dreams of living on the coast have now gone on hold... as I am NEVER moving again! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> Thanks Dawn... house move was a nightmare... took us a full two weeks to move all the tanks and animals... was glad to get back to work for a rest! :lol2:
> 
> Turtle room not finished yet... still got some (way overdue) tank upgrades to do and may have to move some bits and bobs around... but it's getting there (still got some electrics to sort out too)
> 
> Suffice to say, my dreams of living on the coast have now gone on hold... as I am NEVER moving again! :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: I don't envy you, must have been so much work! When we moved back from Oxford all I had was Murtle, the torts and 1 fish tank, neither of us was working as well, and that was bad enough! Your turtle room is going to be a bit epic though 

If you ever fancy a trip to the coast, come visit us and meet Murtle :flrt:


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Cinder blocks also know as ash blocks and breeze blocks or even thermal blocks are good for making stands.

But they are very lower class and would never fit in a first class turtle owners home.:2thumb::2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------

